# My new website!



## joshb (Oct 13, 2008)

Please check out my new website and tell me what you think of my haunt so far, also click on links as they earn me money to go towards buying more supplies to make homemade props


----------



## joshb (Oct 13, 2008)

It is Josh's halloween site


----------



## ldiliberto (Sep 10, 2008)

I clicked on a link, you owe me know ha ha


----------

